# Camera Not Functioning After Flashing Rom



## Unclecheese (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been on Vortex for a while and was bored last night.
Decided to try Liberty RC1.1.
Flashed Liberty RC1.1 and didn't like it as much as Vortex.
Whilel on Liberty I also noticed my camera did not work correctly.
Flashed back to Vortex only to find my camera still not working.
When I launch the camera app it loads but there is nothing other than the camera interface,
Nothing in the view area.
I have no idea what to do next. Any advice or ideas would be helpful on what I might try to get this working again.
First hickup I have ever had flashing roms on my DX.
Not sure if it is hardware or software related.
Thanks


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd sbf.


----------



## Unclecheese (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Chef, That is my last resort. I was hoping someone might have had this issue and had a easier fix.
I don't have a problem with SBF, just was hoping for a simpler solution.
If not, then I will be SBFing


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried going into the cam settings and seeing what they are set at? I know that Vortex is not a 2nd init rom but maybe something got messed up in there. Or even trying to clear data from the camera app itself. One more thing you could try is running a fix permissions in rom manager or CWR and see if that helps. Last resort would be sbf and if it's still happening, then I would see about replacing it (via warranty or insurance).


----------



## Unclecheese (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks cubsfan, I tried permission fix and clearing data in settings->applications.
I have not had to SBF since 340, is the 602.sbf the latest?


----------

